# Code 80101



## crystalgriswold (Jan 10, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what code they have replaced for 80101????


----------



## apmc (Jan 10, 2011)

*Still there*

80101 is still a valid CPT code.  
If this is specific to Medicare I think you would need to use the G codes for this (G0431 I believe).
They did add a new code for 2011 too (80104 / G0434).
Hope this helps!


----------



## crystalgriswold (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks


----------

